# Lyatoshynsky - Symphony No. 3



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

Lyatoshynsky is a relatively unknown composer. However, after one of my explorations regarding Russian/Soviet symphonies, I started with Myaskovsky and saw this one, Lyatoshynsky's Third Symphony. All I could do was listen, surprised, to this masterpiece.
The first movement is full of colours, playing between the strings and the brass instruments, with fabulous melodies and leitmotifs, leaving you with a sense of awe and overwhelming awareness. The other movements, each one of them, are exhilarating and enthusing. In my opinion, this symphony has been one of my greatest "discoveries". It is so complex in colour but, yet, formally so comprehensible... it would have been remembered forever if it was one of Prokofiev's symphonies.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Lyatoshynsky is truly one of the great neglected composers of big symphonies (5 of them if I'm not mistaken). The last movement of the 3rd had to be revised a couple of times to meet with the Soviet ideologies of the time - I wonder what it sounded like originally?


----------



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

I seriously can not understand why he is so unknown. His great symphonies, especially the third one, are much better than some other 20th-century well-known composers. Each time I listen to the symphony, I realise that I like it more than most of Mahler's, certainly more than all of Schubert's... He is fabulous. Each movement is a delight.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

It's called popular makes money


----------



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

PoisonIV said:


> It's called popular makes money


I have personally recommended this symphony to at least eight friends of mine and everyone said that it was magnificent. I am sure that if someone conducted it for the BBC Proms and it got played elsewhere a bit more, people would start to want it to be performed in a more regular basis. Lyatoshynsky is like a Russian Wagner.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

Completely in agreement so pyramid-selling is the way forward as if your 8 friends recommend it each to 8 more of theirs etc then one day it'll be the new 1812


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Might it be that He was Ukrainian and that the Russians have been obscuring him all this time?
I might not call him great, but he wrote some quite interesting music!

/ptr


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

ptr said:


> Might it be that He was Ukrainian and that the Russians have been obscuring him all this time?
> I might not call him great, but he wrote some quite interesting music!/ptr


Isn't The Ukraine part of Russia now so maybe they'll now promote him ahead of that insipid Tchaikovsky guy


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

PoisonIV said:


> Isn't The Ukraine part of Russia now so maybe they'll now promote him ahead of that insipid Tchaikovsky guy


Have you listened to a news report of any kind in the last two months? Of course Ukraine isn't part of Russia. Have you actually listened to Lyatoshinsky?


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

EdwardBast said:


> Have you listened to a news report of any kind in the last two months? Of course Ukraine isn't part of Russia. Have you actually listened to Lyatoshinsky?


It isn't yet and that was kinda where I was coming from


----------

